# usable collector cmeras.



## vin88 (May 11, 2019)

has anyone used the leica R4s ?  the camera bodies are plentiful,  the proper,  original,  lenses are hard to find. I am woundering if buying an adapter to a nikor lens to test its "multi mode operation".   vin


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2019)

Leica R series cameras never sold many units, and were so uncommon that I have never actually seen one in person.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 11, 2019)

The flange focal distance for Leica R-mount is very long ... so you would not be able to simply adapt a Nikon lens to it.


----------



## vin88 (May 11, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Leica R series cameras never sold many units, and were so uncommon that I have never actually seen one in person.


  fasatating camera.  saw one and bought it - no -lens!   they were made from 1980 to 1996.    acording to the "lens hawks",   its lens would fit on a earlier  leica camers ( not the M series) and sold at pirate prices.   there may be an adapter for the R series, to a good lens,  as trying to sell ( or collect ) any camera body without a lens is a joke.  vin


----------



## Derrel (May 11, 2019)

Check out the camera quest.com websites adapter section for information on adapters, but do not pay  their high prices.   They sell very expensive, high-quality adapters, which are not necessary in my experience. I own about 15 adapters purchased from either eBay for around $14 each and one  expensive "pro" Fotodiox adapter


----------



## vin88 (May 11, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Check out the camera quest.com websites adapter section for information on adapters, but do not pay  their high prices.   They sell very expensive, high-quality adapters, which are not necessary in my experience. I own about 15 adapters purchased from either eBay for around $14 each and one  expensive "pro" Fotodiox adapter


     thanks Derrel.


----------



## vin88 (May 12, 2019)

recent info on Leica cameras;   about 1970,  they joined Minolta to design their cameras.  this explains a lot about the Leica R4.    alies "together again".   vin


----------



## compur (May 12, 2019)

T-mount adapters for Leica R do exist and there are lots of T-mount lenses out there.

Tamron also made an R adapter for its AdaptAll lenses.


----------



## vin88 (May 13, 2019)

compur said:


> T-mount adapters for Leica R do exist and there are lots of T-mount lenses out there.
> 
> Tamron also made an R adapter for its AdaptAll lenses.


    thanks;  T   mount is a good choice.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2019)

I held a R4s at the store. It was solid, clunky looking thing. It actually felt great in the hands and it felt precise. The windind, shutter sound. View finder was big. I was interested until he told me the price. It was like new or open box. It had a summicron 50mm. He wanted like $650 for it.


----------



## vin88 (May 13, 2019)

summicron lens - must have had an adapter.  the original lens might go for $600,  the body for $60. --- with the origonal box!   it might be a very good camera (made by minolta). ill let you know when i get a lens.  enter the net;   " want leica R4s  body in new condition".  vin


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2019)

vin88 said:


> summicron lens - must have had an adapter.  the original lens might go for $600,  the body for $60. --- with the origonal box!   it might be a very good camera (made by minolta). ill let you know when i get a lens.  enter the net;   " want leica R4s  body in new condition".  vin




Did Leica make a Summicron-R?
\
Edit: quick Google search turns up: Leica Summicron-R 50mm (E55) f/2 Lens Review


----------



## compur (May 13, 2019)

I've seen lots of R4s here in LA. They often don't work, at least not fully. They usually have electronics issues.

Clueless sellers (such as estate sale companies) ask big money for them regardless and try to sell them with "no returns."

The Minolta XD cameras are very similar to the R4 which was a joint venture between Leitz and Minolta. A working XD costs a lot less than a working R4 and Minolta lenses are quite good.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2019)

compur said:


> I've seen lots of R4s here in LA. They often don't work, at least not fully. They usually have electronics issues.
> 
> Clueless sellers (such as estate sale companies) ask big money for them regardless and try to sell them with "no returns."
> 
> The Minolta XD cameras are very similar to the R4 which was a joint venture between Leitz and Minolta. A working XD costs a lot less than a working R4 and Minolta lenses are quite good.



Leica R4 review

Leica R-Mount - One / Two / Three-Cam / ROM


----------



## compur (May 13, 2019)

From above R4 review:
_"Does the R4 age well? Yes, a vintage R4 can still provide good services."_

Yes, "good services" as a paper weight, door stop, fishing sinker, etc.


----------



## vin88 (May 14, 2019)

my mistake.   that is the original lens,  similar to the leicaflex.  i have seen several leica R's  for sale without lenses,   mine will soon have an adapter.  vin


----------



## vin88 (May 14, 2019)

compur said:


> From above R4 review:
> _"Does the R4 age well? Yes, a vintage R4 can still provide good services."_
> 
> Yes, "good services" as a paper weight, door stop, fishing sinker, etc.


     not fishing sinker; it probly will float! BUT,   quite collectable - with a lens.  vin


----------

